# Which Bantam Breed?



## TrinityRanch

Can anyone guide me in the direction of what breed we have? I am on the bottom of the chicken-knowledge-scale, so I have no clue! Our rooster is a miniature breed for sure, and he is completely yellow. He flies and runs very, very well and has a high pitched crow. We also rescued a new mini pullet two days ago, and I can post a picture of her too when I get one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno

Not sure but a nice looking guy!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

He might be a variety of Old English Game bantam. I would look at pictures on hatchery websites and try to match him up. He sure is pretty.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Thank you! We love him. His name is Eggnog :laugh:

I will check out some of the websites, thanks Oak Hollow


----------



## thegoatgirl

To me, he looks like a Old English Game/Japanese cross. The coloring and wings say Japanese, but his ability to fly and long legs say Old English.


----------



## mjs500doo

I say Old English Game. Been raising em for years.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Thanks everyone!! Yes, I do think you are right. After looking up some pictures, I recognized the typical red/black coloring from the other chickens where Eggnog came from. Here is our new pullet. Sorry for the quality, she is wild! Same breed? Different?


----------



## mjs500doo

TrinityRanch said:


> Thanks everyone!! Yes, I do think you are right. After looking up some pictures, I recognized the typical red/black coloring from the other chickens where Eggnog came from. Here is our new pullet. Sorry for the quality, she is wild! Same breed? Different?


Is she bantam as well? Looks like your typical red/brown OE hen.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yes, she's a Bantam. Thanks so much! I appreciate all of your help. :grouphug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The rooster looks like an Old English based on shape and form/posture. The coloring looks a little like a Red Pyle, but the blue legs suggest otherwise. I would just look in books and online and try to find pictures that match. Pay close attention to beak color, leg color, earlobe color, comb type, etc. as those will be a big factor in the breed.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Thanks Sarah! Little 'Cinnamon' is doing well now in her new environment. All of the chickens love her


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha that's great! If you ever have any questions about chickens, please ask or PM me, not to brag but I'm VERY knowledgable on the subject... I've been raising chickens since.. Well, 0 when my sister started market chickens, and I've always helped, now I'm 13  I've won poultry showmanship several times also, so that proves I know my stuff! So if you ever need help, just ask!


----------

